#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Creme lange jas meid met hoofdoek , bij stoplicht kruispunt overtoom 15.10 Amsterdam

## manofword

Dame met creme lange jas en hoofdoek volgens mij zwart bij stoplicht van de kruispunt overtoom -van baerlestraat rond 15.10 vandaag
Ik wil graag met haar in contact komen

----------

